# Jon Burton shows off beta and cut content from Crash Twinsanity



## Deleted User (Jul 27, 2018)

Crash Twinsanity gets a fair bit of flak but it'll always have a place in my heart. Always good to find out more about the games you love!


----------



## Jayenkai (Jul 27, 2018)

Minor timeline correction, he started doing the GameHut channel, and THEN did the Sonic 3D Directors cut!!
Been watching his channel since near the beginning, and as a gamedev myself, I’m finding it full of loads of juicy technical nuggets.  Not sure how much of his in-depth stuff is understandable to none-coders, but it sure is a fantastic channel as far as I’m concerned!!


----------



## RedoLane (Jul 27, 2018)

"HEY HEY HEY! Yeah you! I've been doing this for 10 STINKIN' YEARS! Back and forward, back and forward, AND I'M SICK OF IT! WELL I'M NOT GONNA DO IT NO MORE!"
-Skunk, Crash Twinsanity tutorial segment

Hahaha the good memories from this game


----------



## guisadop (Jul 27, 2018)

Twinsanity is still my favorite game, despite all the bugs it has..


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Jul 27, 2018)

guisadop said:


> Twinsanity is still my favorite game, despite all the bugs it has..





> They removed bug run



I'm pretty sure you're better off than you think, there apparently used to be way more bugs.


----------



## pustal (Jul 27, 2018)

I would love they'd port this game for the PC.


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Jul 27, 2018)

It looks awesome, but...
SEGA,
WHEN WILL YOU REPLY TO HIM SO WE CAN HEAR THE SPECIAL STAGE KNUCKLES THEME FROM S3DB?
IT’S NOW ALMOST A YEAR!


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 27, 2018)

Who cares about a Crash game that Naughty Dog didn't make.

All garbage.


----------



## SANIC (Jul 27, 2018)

Trash_Bandatcoot said:


> It looks awesome, but...
> SEGA,
> WHEN WILL YOU REPLY TO HIM SO WE CAN HEAR THE SPECIAL STAGE KNUCKLES THEME FROM S3DB?
> IT’S NOW ALMOST A YEAR!


He did show it. It’s actually Twinkle Park’s theme uncompressed. It was reused in SA.


ip60 said:


> Who cares about a Crash game that Naughty Dog didn't make.
> 
> All garbage.


I like Wrath of Cortex, it’s a pretty good Crash game


----------



## McWhiters9511 (Jul 28, 2018)

love this game. forever one of my all time favorites


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 28, 2018)

To be perfectly honest, I don't like some of the changes Jon made in his Director's Cut of 3D Blast, particularly some of the palette swaps. It's one of the games that defined my childhood and I always thought it was great as-is, looking at some of the changes was like watching someone messing with your box of treasures, drawing circles on your favourite things with a crayon. I'll all for recovering lost content, but I'd prefer if the original content remained unchanged


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Jul 28, 2018)

> He did show it. It’s actually Twinkle Park’s theme uncompressed. It was reused in SA.



Wait, so there is no compressed Genesis version?


----------



## FateForWindows (Jul 31, 2018)

Trash_Bandatcoot said:


> Wait, so there is no compressed Genesis version?


Yeah, demo tapes aren't Genesis versions of themes, they're usually uncompressed and not done on the Genesis sound chip.


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Jul 31, 2018)

Oh, nevermind then.


----------

